# GuHong: defect or bad assembly?



## Xnx (Mar 15, 2011)

I've just got my GuHong and it came preassembled. One thing I immediately noticed was that some corners had little gaps where the three parts come together on the outer side. One or two corners look fine, however others do not. From all the videos/photos I've seen none of the GuHongs had that. I even tried taking the corner apart and putting it back together, however that didn't seem to help either. Is it a defect or do all of them have this only it's not seen in the videos? Or maybe I am doing something wrong? :confused:


----------



## Selkie (Mar 15, 2011)

Had a couple like that, maybe not quite as bad but they did settle. You made sure the internal connectors have the little raised parts pointing towards the inside of the piece top and bottom?

Can be a worse problem on Lingyun to be honest with the 'wing' piece connectors.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 15, 2011)

I had a Lubix guhong that looked perfect, but when I bought a spare Guhong from Lightake I was surprised to see these gaps (especially since I hadn't realised there were separate bits of plastic in the corner). I just kept giving them a squeeze and they seemed to be fine.
You said you tried taking them apart and putting them together again... have you tried swapping a few of the bits around between corners to see if they fit better?


----------



## Bapao (Mar 15, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Had a couple like that, maybe not quite as bad but they did settle. *You made sure the internal connectors have the little raised parts pointing towards the inside of the piece top and bottom?*
> Can be a worse problem on Lingyun to be honest with the 'wing' piece connectors.


 
2nd. I made that mistake once.


----------



## Xnx (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, all the connectors' bumps are pointing inwards.

I did try switching the parts around a bit and it does actually seem like it has improved a bit, yet there still are some gaps left and they're just driving me crazy.


----------



## aridus (Mar 15, 2011)

Mine started out like this. It is mainly due to the fact that the seam edges themselves aren't internally braced, and the either the surfaces aren't perfectly straight or the edges of the three pieces that fit together aren't perfectly straight. 

On my regular Guhong that I use a lot, this has slowly diminished by itself just by using it a lot and slowly reforming the plastic, I think, but it is still there very slightly. There's really nothing to keep those edges together, it depends on the plastic being perfectly straight for them to meet flush. The little tri pins inside don't have much to do with it if they are inserted properly and completely.

Edit: also this shouldn't effect how it solves, it's mostly cosmetic.


----------



## benmeister (Mar 15, 2011)

I had this same "problem" on my stickerless guhong, and I got another one. The second one had slightly smaller gaps, and neither one seemed weird or different in terms of solving. You really only have the cosmetic factor, and you won't notice it when your solving it 

PS: Does anyone know where I can get CRC in the West LA/Santa Monica area?


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mind has this, too, and I just figured it was something more prevalent in the white cubes because you're not as likely to see it in a black one. I figure it will settle.


----------



## Edward (Mar 15, 2011)

Mine is still like this. It's not a really a problem after a while. Not sure if I got used to it or if it was never that bad


----------



## RubikZz (Mar 15, 2011)

I got is too, I got my GuHong from Amazon.
But I don't have problems with it.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 15, 2011)

lol push the corner pieces together.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 15, 2011)

If it's bothering you that much, you could always glue the pieces together from the inside with krazy glue or something like that... But there's really no point because the gaps aren't affecting the cube's performance.


----------



## Xnx (Mar 15, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> lol push the corner pieces together.


 
Thanks, I really thought you could just lay it down on the table and wait for it to magically come together. You've saved my life!


The gaps are smaller now after changing the pieces around, I suppose it's bearable. You can't really see them while solving anyway. Oh well, glad to hear it's not something out of the ordinary, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ianography (Mar 15, 2011)

Xnx said:


> Thanks, I really thought you could just lay it down on the table and wait for it to magically come together. You've saved my life!



Hehe.


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 15, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> I got is too, I got my GuHong from Amazon.
> But I don't have problems with it.


 
how long does it take from amazon?


----------



## Bapao (Mar 16, 2011)

The pictures in the OP actually load when I open the thread now. They weren't loading yesterday so I was assuming you were talking about the corner stalks not going together seamlessly. Sorry  What you have there is normal though. I have it on my three GuHongs too. My two LingYun cubes fit together seamlessly but their construction method is more sturdy, so yeah...


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Mar 16, 2011)

Godmil said:


> *I had a Lubix guhong that looked perfect*, but when I bought a spare Guhong from Lightake I was surprised to see these gaps (especially since I hadn't realised there were separate bits of plastic in the corner). I just kept giving them a squeeze and they seemed to be fine.
> You said you tried taking them apart and putting them together again... have you tried swapping a few of the bits around between corners to see if they fit better?


 
Donovan said in one of his posts he sands down the tri-tabs, this is normal to find a corner like this. I bought a DIY POM kit from lightake, when I assembled it, it looked like this. Do not worry as this is normal!


----------



## Godmil (Mar 16, 2011)

Johnny.d.p said:


> Donovan said in one of his posts he sands down the tri-tabs



O_O

It's scary the amount of time and effort he puts into those cubes.


----------



## aridus (Mar 16, 2011)

The tri tab thing made me rethink a bit, and after a couple experiments, I found that I was at least partly wrong. But I did discover a possible way to fix the corners.

I took apart my rubenking Guhong that still had this problem quite badly and tried to figure it out. I found on some corners, if you take it apart, rotate the tri tab in the main body of the corner by one peg (take the peg out of the hole and put the peg next to it in the same hole) and put it back together and test the fit, it may eliminate the problem. If not, try one more turn of the peg.

I managed to make all corners except one on my rubenking seal up nearly perfect by doing this.


----------



## timeless (Mar 16, 2011)

aridus said:


> The tri tab thing made me rethink a bit, and after a couple experiments, I found that I was at least partly wrong. But I did discover a possible way to fix the corners.
> 
> I took apart my rubenking Guhong that still had this problem quite badly and tried to figure it out. I found on some corners, if you take it apart, rotate the tri tab in the main body of the corner by one peg (take the peg out of the hole and put the peg next to it in the same hole) and put it back together and test the fit, it may eliminate the problem. If not, try one more turn of the peg.
> 
> I managed to make all corners except one on my rubenking seal up nearly perfect by doing this.


 
did u get it from lightake? http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku._3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_-30597
not sure why its so cheap compared to the other guhongs. fake?


----------



## aridus (Mar 16, 2011)

timeless said:


> did u get it from lightake? http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku._3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_-30597
> not sure why its so cheap compared to the other guhongs. fake?


 
I'm not sure of the supplier it came from, I bought two from Cube Depot, I'm not sure where he gets them though. 

Both the Guhongs I got are legit I think, they are very nice except the corner seams being off. What I did notice though is each one of mine seems to be made of a slightly different grade of plastic. Both are made of _good_ plastic, just one of them is a little more translucent and more 'slippery'. It's weird.  Both white ones btw.

Edit: also, this is probably just normal I think. It's very hard to achieve perfect accuracy in production in the way that the design requires. Making three edges meet like that with mass produced parts can be difficult, because even an 'nth of a degree difference that you can't even see with your eye can throw it off, unless tolerances are accounted for in the design of the parts.


----------



## timeless (Mar 16, 2011)

aridus said:


> I'm not sure of the supplier it came from, I bought two from Cube Depot, I'm not sure where he gets them though.
> 
> Both the Guhongs I got are legit I think, they are very nice except the corner seams being off. What I did notice though is each one of mine seems to be made of a slightly different grade of plastic. Both are made of _good_ plastic, just one of them is a little more translucent and more 'slippery'. It's weird.  Both white ones btw.


 
when did u get ur guhongs? the 8$ ones on lightake just came out a few days ago


----------



## aridus (Mar 16, 2011)

timeless said:


> when did u get ur guhongs? the 8$ ones on lightake just came out a few days ago


 
Ordered them at the end of last month I think, so I don't think it was those. And they were DIY's so that may be a factor since the parts were free in the package, some extra warping might have happened in storage and shipping.


----------



## timeless (Mar 17, 2011)

aridus said:


> Ordered them at the end of last month I think, so I don't think it was those. And they were DIY's so that may be a factor since the parts were free in the package, some extra warping might have happened in storage and shipping.


 
i havent ordered the 8$ ones yet since it seems a bit sketchy 
they are diy also but idk how they are packaged


----------



## aridus (Mar 17, 2011)

timeless said:


> i havent ordered the 8$ ones yet since it seems a bit sketchy
> they are diy also but idk how they are packaged


 
Every DIY I've seen so far is just parts removed from the sprue, trimmed, and shoved in a ziplock bag. Not the best practice IMO, but it's cheap and allows the parts to at least be inspected (unless they are dumped in by machine, which I highly doubt)


----------



## nat4sail (Mar 17, 2011)

my lingyun is like that, itsnot a big deal, no worries ^__^


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Mar 17, 2011)

Same problem here but I wouldn't call it a problem because my guhong works fine


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 17, 2011)

timeless said:


> did u get it from lightake? http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku._3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_-30597
> not sure why its so cheap compared to the other guhongs. fake?


 
I don't see anything extraordinarily cheap about it. That's a pretty normal GuHing price.

Or perhaps you were mistaking the POM GuHongs as the "standard" reference?


----------



## Pixel 6 (Mar 19, 2011)

aridus said:


> The tri tab thing made me rethink a bit, and after a couple experiments, I found that I was at least partly wrong. But I did discover a possible way to fix the corners.
> 
> I took apart my rubenking Guhong that still had this problem quite badly and tried to figure it out. I found on some corners, if you take it apart, rotate the tri tab in the main body of the corner by one peg (take the peg out of the hole and put the peg next to it in the same hole) and put it back together and test the fit, it may eliminate the problem. If not, try one more turn of the peg.
> 
> I managed to make all corners except one on my rubenking seal up nearly perfect by doing this.



Great information, thanks! When I run into the gap problem when assembling the pieces, I'd usually just swap corner pieces or tri-tabs to fix the alignment. I've had your way fix the gap issue several times now. 

- Pixel -


----------



## millerj (Mar 19, 2011)

I bet that is caused by bad assembly. I think that if you continue cubing on this, the tiles might fall off which would irritate you more. May i ask where you got this? Maybe you could try to report it and refer to your order if the supplier accepts returns for defects. Better act fast as they might not accept it if time has already passed.


----------

